# Harry's wedding.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess this will be top news on all media for the next six months coming before massacres across the globe.

Ray.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I guess this will be top news on all media for the next six months coming before massacres across the globe.
> 
> Ray.


I agree Ray. I just don't know where to go for "normal news". It's going to be a nightmare for the next six months.

Hey Ho. Terry


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope they make the big day a public holiday.

I have been retired for three years now and haven’t had a day off in all that time. Don’t even get Christmas Day off.!!

Davy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

teljoy said:


> I agree Ray. I just don't know where to go for "normal news". It's going to be a nightmare for the next six months.
> Hey Ho. Terry


I had thought AlJazera might be reporting real news. But no, they are at it as well.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I, for one could do with some good news so bring it on!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just switched the BBC 6.00pm news on expecting to hear something of significance and so far there's been 17 minutes about it - and it's still going. I think it's an utter disgrace - millions of people get married each year around the world and just because Prince Harry is royalty it warrants over half the main news. If I had a choice about my licence fee I'd exercise it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D reckons its the start of a slippery slope Royals marrying Americans! 

I blame Brexit.  I bet he has been told to do that to stick two fingers up and our European neighbours.  I bet they wont be eating Chlorine washed chicken at the wedding though eh?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Unbelievable - the bl**dy BBC news has just gone back to it for the last 5 minutes. And Mrs P keeps going "Ah" every 30 seconds!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Peter, all embracing this engagement and not a mention of the carnage all round the world. Real world my posterior. 
He is way down the pecking order and not like Edward who married a divorced American. Whats all the big fuss about?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Yes Peter, all embracing this engagement and not a mention of the carnage all round the world. Real world my posterior.
> He is way down the pecking order and not like Edward who married a divorced American. Whats all the big fuss about?
> 
> Ray.


She is a divorced American, but as a wee man on the BBC NI news just said "he will just have to take his medicine like the rest of us guys"

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Get on with it 

He loves her

She loves him 

And it’s a royal story 

And I’m not really a royalist 

But hey if they love each other good for them 

Who knows 50 years on they may still love each other

Miracles also happen 

50 plus years I still love Albert 

Well I think I do 

Does he still love me?

Well I think he does

And wether or not we love each other we’re cemented together and it doesn’t really matter anymore 

We no longer know each other as a separate entity 

We’ have become one 

No one will ever take his place , he’s part of me , as I am of him 

I think it’s till death do us part

And if I’m honest even death won’t part us 

Why would it ?

We adore our kids our grandkids and they will live on part of him and me 

And they are with us constantly whilst we live 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about running a book on the first child's name. Jemimah or Jeremiah.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> How about running a book on the first child's name. Jemimah or Jeremiah.
> 
> Ray.


As long as its not Donald. :shock:

How long before that poor excuse for a human being gets involved.

OMG he wont get invited to the wedding will he?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well if he's going I ain't !


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

He was only 12 when his mum died, and I hope they make each other very happy.

Actually, I'd never heard of Meghan and went to YouTube where I found her answering questions on "Britishness" from around 2016. She came across as a thoroughly nice woman with a keen sense of humour.

The sort of person any father would be proud to have as a daughter in law.

Good for Harry. 


.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> He was only 12 when his mum died, and I hope they make each other very happy.
> 
> Actually, I'd never heard of Meghan and went to YouTube where I found her answering questions on "Britishness" from around 2016. She came across as a thoroughly nice woman with a keen sense of humour.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that and I hope that all other couples who have today announced their engagements are equally happy. I don't though see how any of it justifies the ludicrous BBC giving over half their prime time news to it when there are questions over the Irish border and the Good Friday Agreement, wars all over the world, terrorism all over the place, a volcano in Bali - and of course Brexit.

I so wish that they had chosen a quickie marriage but sadly it's going to be a painful few months.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

To be fair though a lot of people are Royalists and it is a big deal to many. I am a bit surprised at some of the comments on here. I agree there is a lot of important stuff to consider but its nice to have something like this isnt it for a change? We can get back to the doom and gloom quick enough.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well said Barfy.

What is wrong with you people, so what if it's all over the news, if there was anything important to report that was actually news, it wouldn't have got so much coverage, two people have found love, and against all odds which will be piled against them, they have had the bottle to say they are going to go for it, well done I say, I am a bit of a romantic obviously, but let them be, be happy for them, it's good news for a change, make the most of it, as Mr D says, normal service will resume soon enough.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well said Barfy.
> 
> What is wrong with you people, so what if it's all over the news, if there was anything important to report that was actually news, it wouldn't have got so much coverage, two people have found love, and against all odds which will be piled against them, they have had the bottle to say they are going to go for it, well done I say, I am a bit of a romantic obviously, but let them be, be happy for them, it's good news for a change, make the most of it, as Mr D says, normal service will resume soon enough.


I don't think it's knocking the two people finding love and their intending marriage Kev. Yes good luck to them. It's the protracted hype you can't get away from.
Thats like saying I like this or that soap and no one must knock my choices. As Peter says over half the news on all channels devoted to the announcement.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I don't think it's knocking the two people finding love and their intending marriage Kev. Yes good luck to them. It's the protracted hype you can't get away from.
> Thats like saying I like this or that soap and no one must knock my choices. As Peter says over half the news on all channels devoted to the announcement.
> 
> Ray.


I didn't mean it quite that way Ray, good news is good news, regardless of the subject, as it is good news then it is going to be reported more widely, I'm sure it will have raised the spirits of those less inclined to moan, and this can only be a good thing.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I don't think it's knocking the two people finding love and their intending marriage Kev. Yes good luck to them. It's the protracted hype you can't get away from.
> Thats like saying I like this or that soap and no one must knock my choices. As Peter says over half the news on all channels devoted to the announcement.
> 
> Ray.


I'm a royalist (I considered the alternatives) but the hype we are going to get even if we get some proper news before the big event is just too much. I feel exactly as some others do. The coverage on BBC news was horrendous. I was trying to read my newspaper at the same time with the sound muted on the TV and every time I looked over the newspaper I was seeing the presenters spouting the same old comments waiting for them to come out of kensington palace.
Even my newspaper had the first 6 pages devoted to this event which I promptly discarded. With about 50 percent of most newspaper allocated to advertising (another of my pet hates) things are getting worse. At least in a newspaper you can find some current affairs but the BBC and others are becoming like comics!!

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I also wonder Terry why every minute and pointless facet of her previous life gets dredged up and plastered across the media.
OK a bit of history but what toys she played with as a child is hardly relevant. I fully expect her previous husband to dragged up and vilified as the bad guy. 

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Apparently it's already being suggested that they'll be allowed to marry in a church. One rule for commoner divorcees but another one if you're royalty it seems.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn´t know until I read it here, my gawd, can´t men go on and on and on. :laugh:

I like Harry, he´s human.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one Gerty, but in our defence, we mostly all had mothers to learn from.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I didn´t know until I read it here, my gawd, can´t men go on and on and on. :laugh:
> 
> I like Harry, he´s human.


I like Harry and I'd probably like her. It's the blooming BBC I can't stand!!!

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I didn´t know until I read it here, my gawd, can´t men go on and on and on. :laugh:
> I like Harry, he´s human.


It's only 3 pages yet Jan. Give it time.
Yes I like Harry. Whats that to do with the price of eggs?

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> It's only 3 pages yet Jan. Give it time.
> 
> Ray.


Not nearly as many pages as your computer and phone threads Ray? Time for another update methinks.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfortunately it doesn´t matter what the news is, a massacre, train crash, plane crash, terrorist attach you name it it will be on the news and repeated that many times in the end it drives you mad.
AND the stupid questions the interviewers ask are beyond belief at times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Not nearly as many pages as your computer and phone threads Ray? Time for another update methinks.
> 
> Drew


Far more important though,:grin2::grin2: we could at least try to help out there, Harry is on his own.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> Not nearly as many pages as your computer and phone threads Ray? Time for another update methinks. Drew


Give it time Drew. I'm happy to learn and impart help which to me this forum is primarily all about.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The BBC website has a quiz for us all to test our knowledge of Royal weddings. I can't wait!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Absolute nightmare!!
Already puking over the Christmas hype then this nonsense comes along.
It gets worse!! We would normally vanish down to Portugal for a few months this time of year and miss all this garbage. This year we're staying at home so can't escape! 
At least I've got the Great Escape to look forward to. (


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

peribro said:


> The BBC website has a quiz for us all to test our knowledge of Royal weddings. I can't wait!


Peribo, Are you winding me up!!! GGrrrr!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

teljoy said:


> Peribo, Are you winding me up!!! GGrrrr!


The link to the quiz is here if anyone can't find it - 7 questions in all so savour every one of them!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-42138808


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

peribro said:


> The link to the quiz is here if anyone can't find it - 7 questions in all so savour every one of them!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-42138808


I'm not even going to look. It's occasions like these that need a "dislike button"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think harry comes across as a a very normal young man

Very much like his mum in many ways 

She is I believe very active in humanitarian causes 

Just as Diane was 

So looks like it could be a good match 

Good luck to them 

I doubt they’ll hold centre stage for too long, with all that is going on in the world 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> I think harry comes across as a a very normal young man
> 
> Very much like his mum in many ways
> 
> ...


Diana was his mum, she died/was killed a good while ago.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

When they get married, what's the betting Trump forgets his racist tendencies and claims to be related to the Royal Family?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now we know..........................................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935531264140070912
Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Diana was his mum, she died/was killed a good while ago.


??? Kev , I know who Diana was

On a recent programme both princes were talking about the influence their mum had on their lives

I'd guess both alive and dead, the way the royals treated her must have had a long term effect on their view of Royal protocol

She's divorced which no doubt reflects society

I recon they will be the people's princes jut as their mum was the people's princess

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> ??? Kev , I know who Diana was
> 
> On a recent programme both princes were talking about the influence their mum had on their lives
> 
> ...


I just went off what you typed Sandra :-

"*I think harry comes across as a a very normal young man

Very much like his mum in many ways

She is I believe very active in humanitarian causes

Just as Diane was "*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

picky , picky 

My lovely one 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just to give it some perspective on the universality of marriages, royal and otherwise...

A man and his wife were having some problems at home and were giving each other the silent treatment. Suddenly, the man realised he would need his wife to wake him for an early morning business flight the next day. 
Not wanting to be the first to beak the silence (and lose) he wrote on a piece of paper 'Please wake me at 5.00am tomorrow' and left it where he knew she would find it. The next morning when the man woke up it was 9.00am and he had missed his flight. Furious he was about to go and see why has wife had not woken him when he noticed a piece of paper by the bed. The paper said, 'Wake up, it's 5.00am'


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Seems Harry has phoned his dad to tell him the good news. He also asked him if it was ok to invite Charles to the wedding.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know how people can say thinks like that.:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they will do just fine.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-42139382/prince-harry-and-meghan-markle-engagement-interview-in-full


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Am I the only person who didn't know Megan's Mum is black?
If or when they have children I am sure there will be a lot of interest.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan, the media made it a 'hot potato' from the start.
But then the whole Royal family are from 'Mixed Race' stock. Germans, Greek, Russians, etc.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All white races though Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There might be a bit of Mongolian mixed in with the Russians though Jan. 
Anyway, we are not supposed to mention colour........................ are we.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure it really matters.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> There might be a bit of Mongolian mixed in with the Russians though Jan.
> Anyway, we are not supposed to mention colour........................ are we.??
> 
> Ray.


Why not? If it is acceptable then bring it out into the open, she is also American, nothing wrong in that, she's an actress, nothing wrong in that, talk about the whole person not brushing bits of her under the carpet. 
I understand Megan has to be Christened and confirmed before the marriage, can't have a Roman Catholic in the family.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My feelings are that it is two people in love, race or religion have no bearing in their eyes, only in the eyes of others, maybe we should just let them get on with it and stop trying to pigeon hole them, it does not matter.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I understand Megan has to be Christened and confirmed before the marriage, can't have a Roman Catholic in the family.


Thats the bit I find annoying and hypocritical. Like going through some odd rituals for the Masons. But obviously it's up to the 'applicant'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My feelings are that it is two people in love, race or religion have no bearing in their eyes, only in the eyes of others, maybe we should just let them get on with it and stop trying to pigeon hole them, it does not matter.


Who is trying to pigeon hole them Kev, I am stating facts not criticizing.
You don't think my comments will make any difference to their plans surely.

A few years ago it would have been frowned upon, times have changed.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"can't have a Roman Catholic in the family."*

Due to the fact that she attended a Roman Catholic school, doesn't make her a Roman Catholic.

Her father is a member of the Episcopal Church of the United States, and her mother a Protestant.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Who is trying to pigeon hole them Kev, I am stating facts not criticizing.
> You don't think my comments will make any difference to their plans surely.
> 
> A few years ago it would have been frowned upon, times have changed.


Not you Gerty my dear, the meeja.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kate Middleton was also confirmed before marrying Prince William in 2011, although she was baptised as a baby.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Am I the only person who didn't know Megan's Mum is black?.


Quite likely!:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> Quite likely!:smile2:


Thats because I´m not watching TV newsreals all day, I find a lot of news on here, but obviously not all.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I only know because my wife told me!


----------

